# Got back into brewing



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

After reading here and having more time on my hands, I broke out all the equipment I had in the garage and went and got supplies to brew a batch of beer. Went with a Vienna Amber Lager. So far so good and just a few problems. Thermal shock reared it's ugly head and lost a carboy and my fomenter developed a slow leak shortly after I added yeast I got it transferred to the other remaining carboy and it is currently bubbling away. Do not think I got any contamination with the transfer, so we shall see.

My son took a look at it this afternoon and has decided that he isn't so sure he wants any of it 

Lots of new stuff out since I last brewed. New sanitizers, new equipment, new ways to keg stuff. I had not realized how much it had changed. 

The yeast selection has went nuts it seems. Couple of new brands I did not even know existed. Went with White Labs Oktoberfest\Marzer pitchable liquid. I had always used the Wyeast products before, so this is new to me. Heck of a lot less lead time in using it. 

But so far so good. 


Stacey

Now to start scrubbing bottles that have been stored for 8 years 


Stacey


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahoy another brewer!  I had to go to AHS today for some phosphoric acid and sparkalloid ....


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Mmmm... never tried a homebrew before.. my friend has one setup in his dormroom down at UCF, I want to go check it out. Have fun with it Stacey!


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

and my gosh man, i cannot keep up with you !! Briskets, jerkey, brewing beer, cutting cords and cords of firewood, whew, hang in there!!:z 

i need to get me some of that!!:al


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am getting ready to sell or give away my brewing equipment. I just have too much stuff right now. I just cannot take it with me. It make no sense to move with a couple of 5 gallon five and two big glass carboys, stock pot and all the other equipment. I may get back into it after I move though. It is a fun hobby and you can make some very interesting brews!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks all.

MindFlux you sound like your a kegger. I got my stuff from AHS as well. What the heck happened to St. Pat's?

Alpedhuez55 if I was in MA I would try and talk ya out of all of that equipment. 


And well I need to devote some of that energy to cleaning house UsedtobeSexy My place is a mess 

Stacey


----------



## usedtobesexy (Jan 8, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> MindFlux you sound like your a kegger. I got my stuff from AHS as well. What the heck happened to St. Pat's?
> 
> ...


is that a HINT?? I told you i would come help clean next weekend, that be okay?? hehe

oh wait when will the brew be done, thats when im coming over there right?? lol


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

from my understanding they have gotten out of the brewing supplies. which from my understanding isn't such a bad thing, thier customer service took a long walk off of a very short bridge while carring several lead bricks.

congrats on getting back into brewing, it is one great hobby...


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Stacey,
Yeah I keg my beers. I never once bottled, didn't like the idea of the hassle. I really need a few more kegs for aging some stuff. 

St. Pats decided to dedicate to just Wine equipment. Last time I was in there I bought some sanitizers and tap handles. The overall consensus on the internet boards about St. Pats were less than stellar, anyway.

Good to see you back in the hobby. I haven't been brewing long, but you are right many things have changed.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on St. Pats. I never had much of a problem with them. But this was back in like 92 


Stacey


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

It is looking good. Going to rack again this weekend let it sit and then bottle next weekend.


Stacey


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Thing about St. Pats though was that they had stuff you couldn't buy anywhere else, especially for people wanting to make Czec style Pilsners. I still have a 55# bag of Budvar undermodified malt that I'll use soon for a 15 gallon batch of "Budweisser Budvar". They also had 4 Czec yeast clones which I liked.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

My father and I just mixed our first batch last saturday and we'll bottle tomorrow.

Good luck.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Mmmm... never tried a homebrew before.. my friend has one setup in his dormroom down at UCF, I want to go check it out. Have fun with it Stacey!


I will be near your campus bottling beer tonight.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

KY,
What method did you use to brew? A week might be a litte early to bottle. 


Stacey


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome back to brewing Warhorse!!

The best part of brewday for me, besides the aroma of the mash, is taking a break with a good cigar during a 90 minute boil!!

Doing an IPA next weekend, and my second barley wine of the year a couple of weeks after that.

Enjoy!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Hoppy.


I want to do a pale ale next. But the local place has been out of the light extract for a a few weeks. Might check back this weekend and see if they have it back in stock.

Stacey


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Welcome back to brewing Warhorse!!
> 
> The best part of brewday for me, besides the aroma of the mash, is taking a break with a good cigar during a 90 minute boil!!
> 
> ...


Hey all,
I too just bought all the stuff to make a batch of Stout. 2 of the 5 gal buckets the mix etc. If I can make a good mix of beer it will pay for itself besides I can't beat the home cooking aspect of it. Of course me being a knowledge whore I have questions...
-how long will this stuff last in the bottle (out of the sun in a cool spot)
-how fool proof is it?
-really how good is it? the guy at the store said it'll turn out great but he was selling me stuff so really how good is it?
-I bought the Muntons Imperial Stout Any comments? good? bad? It only had two cans and a pack of yeast
-can I easily make this stuff better by adding some oatmeal or something?
That's all for now.
Is tjere a way to trade 6'rs for 6'rs?
That's it for now. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool deal kenstogie,

first off it is not hard. BUT keep in mind that keeping thing clean and sanatized is a MUST.

For now I would follow the directions and not change or add anything. Not on your first batch. 

I have drank beer that was stored in the fridge 2 years after it was bottled and was ok.

I have not done the can kits in a long time. But ones that I did came out fine. I perfer the bulk liquid extract, liquid yeast that you add the hops to, but I think it is a good thing your going the route ya going with the first batch. 

Keep a damn good eye when ya boiling the wort, it can boil up on you in a heart beat and it can become a BIG ass mess. 


Other then that you should be set.

Stacey


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I haven't brewed anything since before Christmas and I do miss it. I just picked up some yeast today to make a starter for an IPA that I'll hopefully make this coming weekend.

The good news is that I have 5 gallons of porter brewed last December that I just kegged for Superbowl Sunday. Trying to come up with a catchy name for it now. I guess it doesn't matter too much, because we'll all be loaded on it cheering the Seahawk's Superbowl victory.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Dirty Bird Porter? :w 

Stacey


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Cool deal kenstogie,
> 
> first off it is not hard. BUT keep in mind that keeping thing clean and sanatized is a MUST.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info. Is there anything worth seeing in San Antonio? I have to go for biz. I heard the river walk is cool. Any cigar friendly advice for Texas?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Do not know San A real well. But there is cigar shop or 2 at the river walk.

And the Alamo. Smaller then you would think it would be. 

Hope you enjoy your trip.


Stacey


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> Hey all,
> I too just bought all the stuff to make a batch of Stout. 2 of the 5 gal buckets the mix etc. If I can make a good mix of beer it will pay for itself besides I can't beat the home cooking aspect of it. Of course me being a knowledge whore I have questions...
> -how long will this stuff last in the bottle (out of the sun in a cool spot)
> -how fool proof is it?
> ...


one bit of advise i would give you is, you may want to invest in a propane burner (not nessesary but does make full wort boils much easier and you won't have to spend hours scrubbing the scorch marks off of your stove). Also let me re-emphasize what warhorse said, WATCH YOUR BOIL, talk about a bloody mess (not just what your wife will make of you after), not sure the chemical compoud of wort but DAMN that stuff is hell to clean up (and can really hurt you).

also since as you mentioned your a knowledge whore. here are some great sites that will get you well on your way.

http://www.brewery.org/

http://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html (learn it love it)

http://groups.google.com/group/rec.crafts.brewing?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&safe=off (good group of people, well most of the time)

http://hbd.org/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi

http://www.morebeer.com

http://www.listermann.com/

http://www.bodensatz.com/

http://hbd.org/cascade/dennybrew/ (eventually this will intrest you)

and above all remember these seven little letters; RDWHAHB (Relax, Don't Worry, Have A Homebrew)(well you don't have any yet, so have a good quallity micro) :al


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Great advice hartl0602.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

It's done. I mixed the wort up about 2 hours ago. I used some super easy recipe/kit that just had 2 cans and a pack of yeast. Munton's or something and was an Imperial Stout. The whole affair wasn't that messy as I didn't even have to boil any of the wort, just warm up the cans and mix it in the fermenter with gallon of boiling water. Then add 3.4 more gallons of cold water let it sit till the temp got to 70 or lower, then sprinkle the pkt of yeast.
The guy at the homebrew store said not to mix the yeast but the box said to. He seemed like he knew what he was talking about and I also know he's on the local public radio with a panel show about beer so I followed his advice. Besides a little voice inside said "just let the yeast do it's work"
I'll be letting it sit in a 63 degree enviroment which is to my understanding a touch cold. I was told wrap a blanket around it it will produce some of it's own heat. I'm kinda exited about actually getting to drink homemade beer that I sort of made. Thanks for your help BOTL's.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Never brewed a lager but have thought about trying it. I have always stuck to Ales and a couple of wheat beers due to the temperatures in AZ. Did you have to secondary the Lager in a refrigerator?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

So my wort is "cooking" or rather fermenting. The little valve is bubbling and even though the temp in the house is about 63-65 the temp indicator reads 68 which is right on target. I bought some returnable bottles (Genny Cream Ale's) with the box and will be washing them this weekend. I can't wait to drink some home made beer. 
Should I use the hydrometer or just let it stop bubbling???? I never checked the initial specific gravity.

Theromulas What do you mean by "have to secondary"?


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> So my wort is "cooking" or rather fermenting. The little valve is bubbling and even though the temp in the house is about 63-65 the temp indicator reads 68 which is right on target. I bought some returnable bottles (Genny Cream Ale's) with the box and will be washing them this weekend. I can't wait to drink some home made beer.
> Should I use the hydrometer or just let it stop bubbling???? I never checked the initial specific gravity.
> 
> Theromulas What do you mean by "have to secondary"?


are you using a secondary? if not i would wait 3 days after bubbling slows to like 1-2 bubbles every minute or two (if you are using a secondary then at this point transfer to your secondary, then after a week or two in that you can bottle). i normally give mine 2-3 weeks but this is also doing full mash, and dry hopping. i have not had a bottle bomb yet. but as a Precaution i alway leave my cases of full bottles in a garbage bag for 2-3 weeks just in case.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> Theromulas What do you mean by "have to secondary"?


You siphon off the wort (liquid) from the trube (the yeast and sediment in the bottom) . Then allow it to ferment for a while longer. It makes the beer a bit clearer and some people swear buy it. Some people don't bother.
I have heard people talking about lager saying they chill the wort in the secondary fermentation process down to almost freezing. That's suppose to give a lager its character and make it very clear etc. But I have never tried it so that's why I asked.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

theromulus said:


> You siphon off the wort (liquid) from the trube (the yeast and sediment in the bottom) . Then allow it to ferment for a while longer. It makes the beer a bit clearer and some people swear buy it. Some people don't bother.
> I have heard people talking about lager saying they chill the wort in the secondary fermentation process down to almost freezing. That's suppose to give a lager its character and make it very clear etc. But I have never tried it so that's why I asked.


No I will not be using a secondary fermentator. It seems like that would allow the wort to have to settling periods, yes? If you ever heard of the 
"KISS" principle that's what I'm using my first go around. I kind of like unfiltered beer that has alot of body. I could be way wrong but arn't lagers generally less "hardy" than ales? And what exactly is the difference anyway?


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> No I will not be using a secondary fermentator. It seems like that would allow the wort to have to settling periods, yes? If you ever heard of the
> "KISS" principle that's what I'm using my first go around. I kind of like unfiltered beer that has alot of body. I could be way wrong but arn't lagers generally less "hardy" than ales? And what exactly is the difference anyway?


Same here I rarely do secondary fermentation. Only if I'm going to let it go a long while like for a stout.
To answer the question of ale vs lager
Budweiser is a lager and beers like Fat tire or Petes Wicked are ales. From the Budweiser site:
Lagers use Bottom fermenting yeast while ales use top fermenting yeasts. Lagers take longer to ferment and age than ales.


----------



## bassetbuff (Dec 25, 2005)

Man, this post has got me thinking it's time for me to get back into brewing as well. It's been about seven years since I did any homebrewing. I used mainly kits, but my last venture was a nightmare. 

I had a batch going on the stove in a brand new stainless steel kettle. I went to check its progress, and that's when I noticed that my feet seemed to be glued to the floor. I had just enough time to notice that my brew kettle was almost empty before all of the lights went out.

The burner had somehow shorted out, and fused a hole right through the bottom of the kettle. The stove was shot, but it was old anyway. But the floor and new kettle were also ruined, not to mention the loss of the ingredients.

At that point I packed up the brewing equipment and headed for the local 7-11. But I've got several hundred non-twistoff bottles stowed away, and maybe it's time to fire up the (new) stove...


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok so my wort is on day 6. I am drinking a *Souther Tier "Tripel" *which has a healthy 9.0 ABV. Anyway back to the brewing,

the recipe is in imperial gallons and I (under advice of the previously mention beer expert) just used US gallons.

-How will I know when it's done in the fermenter?
The recipe says something about specific gravity below 1014 and (I do have a hydrometer but have never used it) will the denser beer from using less water mix up the SG? Should I just wait for it to stop bubbling?

-Imperial pint the same as a us pint? 
The directions say next to "siphon the beer into strong bottles or a pressure barrel. Add 1/2 teaspoon of spraymalt per pint to each bottle. Sugar may be used intead." I'll be using sugar because that is what they gave me also I'll be using 12oz bottles not pints. I'll use a little less sugar but I have messed with the recipe a little so will that f up my sugar amount?

-What the f is the second bucket for I didn't even use it?

This is my first batch and like it to come out well so I can brew some Oatmeal stout or porter next.
Thank for any advice.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

bassetbuff said:


> Man, this post has got me thinking it's time for me to get back into brewing as well. It's been about seven years since I did any homebrewing. I used mainly kits, but my last venture was a nightmare.
> 
> I had a batch going on the stove in a brand new stainless steel kettle. I went to check its progress, and that's when I noticed that my feet seemed to be glued to the floor. I had just enough time to notice that my brew kettle was almost empty before all of the lights went out.
> 
> ...


Good story  If I can brew a better product than I can buy it's worth it for me to brew. Since this is my first batch I don't know if that's possible but am told it is. If you can brew a better beer and have fun with it you should that's my take.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Second bucket is for secondary fermentation or for moving the wort over before bottling so you don"t suck the trube into the bottles. Some move it over and mix the corn sugar in at that point. I usually wait to bottle/keg a week after the beer stops bubbling. But some recipes are different. There is a book called The Complete Joy of Home Brewing that is highly recommended.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

theromulus said:


> Second bucket is for secondary fermentation or for moving the wort over before bottling so you don"t suck the trube into the bottles. Some move it over and mix the corn sugar in at that point. I usually wait to bottle/keg a week after the beer stops bubbling. But some recipes are different. There is a book called The Complete Joy of Home Brewing that is highly recommended.


I was going to let it sit a few days extra in there any way. How long do I let it sit in the secondary fermenter?


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

If you put it in a secondary fermentation bucket you can let it set a week or longer. Since your doing a tripel I would think that the longer it fermented the better it would be I would probably go 15 to 18 days but you should check your recipe for a recommendation. Once you get it off of the trube it can ferment more without picking up weird tastes from the trube and it will probably have a better flavor. If you leave it in the primary fermentation bucket I wouldn't leave it more than 1 week after it stops bubbling rapidly before bottling to avoid off flavors.

Also right before you bottle you can mix up the dextrose with some water. Put the water a pint or so in the microwave and heat it up. You heat it to avoid contaminating your wort. Then mix in the dextrose (Corn Sugar) don't use regular sugar your beer will taste like cider. Then pour it into your sanitized bucket and transfer your wort into the bucket and gently stir it with a sanitized spoon. Then you can bottle right after. I wouldn't try and pour sugar into each bottle that just makes it more likely that you will contaminate your beer.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

theromulus said:


> If you put it in a secondary fermentation bucket you can let it set a week or longer. Since your doing a tripel I would think that the longer it fermented the better it would be I would probably go 15 to 18 days but you should check your recipe for a recommendation. Once you get it off of the trube it can ferment more without picking up weird tastes from the trube and it will probably have a better flavor. If you leave it in the primary fermentation bucket I wouldn't leave it more than 1 week after it stops bubbling rapidly before bottling to avoid off flavors.
> 
> Also right before you bottle you can mix up the dextrose with some water. Put the water a pint or so in the microwave and heat it up. You heat it to avoid contaminating your wort. Then mix in the dextrose (Corn Sugar) don't use regular sugar your beer will taste like cider. Then pour it into your sanitized bucket and transfer your wort into the bucket and gently stir it with a sanitized spoon. Then you can bottle right after. I wouldn't try and pour sugar into each bottle that just makes it more likely that you will contaminate your beer.


Thanks for your help. I really do appreciate it. Also I was drinking a Tripel and brewing an Imperial Stout. Muchos Gracious my beer drinking, cigar smoking friend.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

It's done, all bottled. I dranks some of the wort/beer and it really tasted pretty good. Odd it tasted like an Imperial Stout like it's supposed to. I did have a little bit of "that" flavor that I have only noticed from home brewed "beer" and not micro brews. I am hoping that this goes away after it sits for 3 weeks in the bottles. Also I noticed that it already has a little "fizz" already. I took the Specific Gravity but don't remember what it was.


----------

